# Literature for lighting



## Luonils (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey!

I bumped on this forum while I was browsing another day, so I'm a newcomer here. 

I'm writing a final thesis on the usage of automation in stagelighting/theatrical lighting and was wondering, does anyone here have any suggestions of literature in the subject? I've noticed they are pretty hard to come buy. Especially where I live. 

Sorry for grammatical errors, English is not my mother tongue.

And thank you in advance!


----------

